# Bottle shot, 20 m (66ft)



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Anyone still wanna watch my videos ?

If yes, here is video, that is inspired by Bama Murdock


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

That was a groovy shot fersure.


Kalevala said:


> Anyone still wanna watch my videos ?
> 
> If yes, here is video, that is inspired by Bama Murdock


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I’m always ready to watch slingshot videos,


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Amazing accuracy


----------



## Bama Murdock (May 12, 2018)

Y'all know I did my best to get him to shoot through the center of a bagel at 66 ft. Ha.... But this bottle shot is impressive. Great shooting Kal. One day last week was National Doughnut Day. I was so wanting to see somebody do something with that.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

That was insane in the membrane!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Awesome shot there buddy!!


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Always like to watch your vids bud that was wicked


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

Awesome! Loved the slow motion shot at the end. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Bama Murdock said:


> Y'all know I did my best to get him to shoot through the center of a bagel at 66 ft.


He's not taking challenges anymore. Go figure: I wanted him to shot an horizontal card but he already did it and there's a video!

What's next? A pendulum target? A flying clay pigeon? Who knows.


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

Ordo said:


> Bama Murdock said:
> 
> 
> > Y'all know I did my best to get him to shoot through the center of a bagel at 66 ft.
> ...


How about a horizontal flying pendulum bagel target? :target: :devil: :banana:


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

That would be a real man shot. And he should not be still but on a rocking chair.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Mojave Mo said:


> That was a groovy shot fersure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You very much , Mojave Mo :wave:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> I'm always ready to watch slingshot videos,





Tag said:


> Amazing accuracy


Thanks Tag :thumbsup:

I know, this sounds boring but practice practice practice


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Bama Murdock said:


> Y'all know I did my best to get him to shoot through the center of a bagel at 66 ft. Ha.... But this bottle shot is impressive. Great shooting Kal. One day last week was National Doughnut Day. I was so wanting to see somebody do something with that.


I had no idea about that National Doughnut Day 

Thanks Bama


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Covert5 said:


> That was insane in the membrane!





Ibojoe said:


> Awesome shot there buddy!!





Mr Brooks said:


> Always like to watch your vids bud that was wicked


Thanks guys :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Buckskin Dave said:


> Awesome! Loved the slow motion shot at the end. :thumbsup:


I think that most people watch less than half, about one third, so I'm very happy to read Your comment.

Thanks Dave :thumbsup:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ordo said:


> Bama Murdock said:
> 
> 
> > Y'all know I did my best to get him to shoot through the center of a bagel at 66 ft.
> ...


Have You watched both, horizontal shorter and longer way ?

I have done 10 videos ( Card cut from 20 m) with different slingshot set ups. 2/10 published already and others are waiting.

Something other stuff is coming also, not sure what.

Weather was real nice last three weeks (+20- +29°C), but now weather is "normal" +10°C and really windy, so not much shooting now.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Buckskin Dave said:


> Ordo said:
> 
> 
> > Bama Murdock said:
> ...


 :rolling:


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I get so wrapped up in the videos, I find myself holding my breath in anticipation of you hitting the target.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ordo said:


> That would be a real man shot. And he should not be still but on a rocking chair.


That sounds something that Volp could do


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> I get so wrapped up in the videos, I find myself holding my breath in anticipation of you hitting the target.


Sounds like my shooting can be dangerous, You can pass out when watching my video


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

Kal check out the RTS ricochet thread. Got a challenge you can't pass up. :naughty:


----------



## deraNdy76 (Dec 28, 2014)

Big Hands... Great Shooting.. And they where all so close...


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

deraNdy76 said:


> Big Hands... Great Shooting.. And they where all so close...


Thanks deraNdy76 :thumbsup:

I think my hands are size 10


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

How about 6mm through a CD centre hole at 10m? 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ordo said:


> I wanted him to shot an horizontal card but he already did it and there's a video!


I did today horizontal card cut number 3.

Distance is little longer than before...


----------

